# 4X4X4 Vette



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

I wanted to do something different with this Corvette America. So I grafted a Four wheel drive chassis to this four door vette.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

I like it! Its different and shows clever mod work.


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

Now that's cool. Wish I'd thought of it. Wonder if I could do it to my nomad...


----------

